# Supreme DH 2013 mit Rock Shox Domain



## N8worker (27. Oktober 2014)

Hallo zusammen.
Seit letzter Woche bin ich stolzer Besitzer des oben genannten Bikes.
Vorher hatte bzw. habe ich noch das Mini DH.

Jetzt aber zu meiner Frage. Geliefert wurde es mit ein wenig ca 1.5 cm durchgesteckter Gabel.
Wie hoffentlich auf den Bildern zu sehen: http://www.commencal-store.com/PBSCProduct.asp?ItmID=12489173

Kann ich die Gabelholme ohne weiteres ganz durch stecken. Also um den ganzen Federweg zu haben? Weil gemessen sind es nur 190mm???
Oder soll das so sein wegen der Geo?


Und bitte nicht lachen ;-) oder so, ist mein erstes Bike mit Dual Crown Gabel. Und ich noch am Anfang meines Selbstschrauberschulung... 

Danke schonmal für hilfreiche Antworten. 
Jörg


----------



## DerohneName (29. Oktober 2014)

Ich glaube die Boxxer und Domain haben oben eine Begrenzung von mit mindestens 2mm (oben) , also weiter raufklemmen sollte kein Problem sein
https://sram-cdn-pull-zone-gsdesign...s/2011-domain-dual_crown-technical-manual.pdf

Hier auf Seite 18 zu sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## N8worker (29. Oktober 2014)

Danke für die Antwort. 
So in etwas habe ich es auch aus meiner Anleitung gelesen.
Das heisst eigentlich ich mache die paar Schrauben lose, schiebe die Tauchrohre auf das Mass und wieder fest gemacht und fertig.
Sollte ja auch ich machen können... ;-)


----------



## RichieRakete (30. Oktober 2014)

@N8worker
Hallo,

Ich habe mir das Bike Dienstag beim Commencal-Store bestellt.
Falls du es auch dort her hast, wie lange hast du auf die Lieferung gewartet??


----------



## N8worker (30. Oktober 2014)

Hey,
habe es auch Dienstags bestellt und Montag drauf war es da. 
Ging also recht fix.


----------



## RichieRakete (31. Oktober 2014)

Ich habe mein Paket gerade bekommen. Sogar noch vor dem Wochenende, geil.
Ich war nur zuerst verunsichert weil ich keine Bestätigung und Sendungverfolgung bekam.

Des Rätsels Lösung befand sich aber im Spam-Ordner

Trotzdem vielen Dank für die Antwort


----------



## RichieRakete (31. Oktober 2014)

@N8worker 

Ich habe mein Bike soeben zusammen gebaut.

Zu deiner ursprünglichen Frage in diesem Thema. 
Bei der beiliegenden Anleitung steht zwar, dass man min 2mm von der Oberkante des oberen Rohrs zur Oberkannte des oberen Gabelkopfes haben soll, aber auch, dass man 156mm +-2mm von der Oberkante des unteren Gabelkopfes zur Oberkante des oberen Rohrs haben soll.


Kurz gesagt die Rohre sollten bei diesem Bike ca 12mm ober raus schauen. 

Wenn ich dann mein Bike kurz hoch hebe, sind auch min 200mm Federweg messbar.


----------



## N8worker (5. November 2014)

Da ging es ja bei Dir recht fix. 

Den Rest habe ich letzte Woche auch erledigt. Nun passt es auch bei mir. Probefahrten in Osternohe und Samerberg erfolgreich abgeschlossen.


----------

